# ABB Drives Rolling Roadshow



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Platt Electric supplies ABB stuff, which I use quite often. We've got a bunch of their VFDs installed down at the fish plant, and a few scattered elsewhere.

Turns out that ABB has a big 70' trailer rigged up as a traveling Drives roadshow. They use it for seminars, showcasing new products, etc. One of the sales guys at the local Platt branch in Newport called me the other day and said that if he can get enough people committed to attend, he can get the roadshow truck to show up sometime next month when they're making a few stops in Oregon.

Has anyone been to this thing? I hear they've got some new drive out with built in line and/or load reactors. Anyone have any info on that?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't been yet, I'm sure it would be worth it to go. It seems you always learn something or find out about some feature you didn't know about. I did a Rockwell seminar a few years ago and learned some things.

I've seen the outside sales gal over here for Platt loading up those portable drive suitcases in her car for presentations, she's offered to do one for our shop but I've never taken her up on it. I think it's more of a sales presentation than that big tractor trailer demo you're talking about though. 

If you go let me know what you think. I might have to push our local branch for one if you think it's good.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I emailed "Platt University" a few weeks ago about a drives class. They said there needed to be at least 8 people to have a class. I put 3 names on the list. Haven't heard anything about an upcoming class. We'll come down if we can party at your house and stay the night. I am going to a CEU class on the 12th in Clackamas though. Thermal Imaging. I went to a Fluke class in Olympia a few weeks ago. First slide in the presentation was me from 8 years ago when I did some beta testing for a 568 IR gun. http://www.fluke.com/fluke/sgen/Com...tegories/Temperature/568+Beta+Maintenance.htm


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cow said:


> I haven't been yet, I'm sure it would be worth it to go. It seems you always learn something or find out about some feature you didn't know about. I did a Rockwell seminar a few years ago and learned some things.
> 
> I've seen the outside sales gal over here for Platt loading up those portable drive suitcases in her car for presentations, she's offered to do one for our shop but I've never taken her up on it. I think it's more of a sales presentation than that big tractor trailer demo you're talking about though.
> 
> If you go let me know what you think. I might have to push our local branch for one if you think it's good.


I went to a Platt ABB Drives class in Corvallis a few years ago. It was an 8 hour Saturday class (lunch supplied) with the demo units. It wasn't a sales pitch at all, it was a quick and dirty, "How to work this f**king thing" class. I learned a ton from it.



sparky970 said:


> I emailed "Platt University" a few weeks ago about a drives class. They said there needed to be at least 8 people to have a class. I put 3 names on the list. Haven't heard anything about an upcoming class. We'll come down if we can party at your house and stay the night. I am going to a CEU class on the 12th in Clackamas though. Thermal Imaging. I went to a Fluke class in Olympia a few weeks ago. First slide in the presentation was me from 8 years ago when I did some beta testing for a 568 IR gun. http://www.fluke.com/fluke/sgen/Com...tegories/Temperature/568+Beta+Maintenance.htm


I think the ABB Rolling Roadshow thing is also tenatively scheduled to stop in Roseburg, Eugene, and either Corvallis or Albany. However, if we get enough people in Newport to sign up, they'll probably cancel the Corvallis stop and head on over here instead. Make those Valley f**kers drive over here for once :laughing:

Swing on down :thumbup: I'll show you where all the MILFs hang out.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We just picked up a job in Toledo, I may be down that way


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> We just picked up a job in Toledo, I may be down that way


Right on, we've got a crew working out there for the next few months.


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to one of these Saturday classes I would love to go to one if I get time this Summer. Looks like I will be out that way for a while this summer.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Baldor had a similar offering when I was a Baldor rep.
It was a converted motor home. Very cool with all new drives servos and some motor cut out samples. Plenty literature too.
It was a blast, but the Baldor guys hated to drive it. We all enjoyed the classes though.
I can honestly say it did get peoples attention. It also converted a few that had never used the Baldor controls. This was back in the day of the 15H and 18H.

We never had to go on our day off though and never took it out on weekends. Baldor, ABB, Siemens and Weg held all classes during the week and provided accommodations and meals.
I sent one customer and he told me they took them all to Braves baseball game on night.
It was fun and educational as an end user and a manufacturers rep.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Baldor had a similar offering when I was a Baldor rep.
> It was a converted motor home. Very cool with all new drives servos and some motor cut out samples. Plenty literature too.
> It was a blast, but the Baldor guys hated to drive it. We all enjoyed the classes though.
> I can honestly say it did get peoples attention. It also converted a few that had never used the Baldor controls. This was back in the day of the 15H and 18H.
> ...


Where the **** have you been??


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Where the **** have you been??


Took a short break Eric.


----------

